# new wd 2tb drive with dock issue-help!



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

i just got the drive and dock linked below.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136783
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153071

the install went fine, the drive does record. the problem is, after a while some of the shows don't play. all shows that were recorded via the satellite feed (std & hd) only show a black screen w/o sound. this includes the local shows via the sat too. a short time earlier, they all played fine. all of the shows recorded via the hr20-700 ota, play fine and don't black out. when i do a restart, all is fine...for a short time. then again, the same thing happens. i did another restart, again all is fine. this has never happened, so i have to believe it's the new drive or dock. i had a separate seagate 750gb ext drive that was recently corrupt that also never did this for the 3 yrs i had it.

any ideas? why would the ota shows play fine and just the std/hd sat stuff not? again, the blacked out shows were played prior and were fine. if one of the new pieces is the problem, which piece would you return?

thanks all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rb5505 said:


> i just got the drive and dock linked below.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136783
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153071
> ...


Those links show the correct devices. You might try another eSATA to eSATA jumper cable. You can get them from NewEgg, too.

I'm typing this with a TT docking station and a WD EARS in front of me that are connected to a 20-700 and the setup works fine. I'm using the jumper cable that came with the docking station.

I've seen several posts about the EURS drives that have disturbed me. I think I have three EARS in or on 20-700s and they all work well. I've kinda avoided the EURS drives. But that's just me. I see posts about folks having problems with a particular device and I avoid those devices. Now a lot of members will probably answer with other suggestions or say that their EURS and TT docking stations work well, but I'd suggest trying an EARS. Since both the EURS and the docking station are new, I'd return both and buy the EARS + TT docking station on Amazon and give it a try. But that's just my "shotgun" approach to troubleshooting. I do think it would solve your problem.

Rich


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Those links show the correct devices. You might try another eSATA to eSATA jumper cable. You can get them from NewEgg, too.
> 
> I'm typing this with a TT docking station and a WD EARS in front of me that are connected to a 20-700 and the setup works fine. I'm using the jumper cable that came with the docking station.
> 
> ...


thanks rich, i expected limited response on this one. i will try the cable swap and if no go, i'll return the drive and exchange for this one. the drive linked below is the one you suggest, correct?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136514


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope you don't mind the intrusion, but what about the EARX?

http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Intellipower-Desktop/dp/B004VFJ9MK/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> I hope you don't mind the intrusion, but what about the EARX?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Caviar-Intellipower-Desktop/dp/B004VFJ9MK/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


thanks for the suggestion. what would i gain with this one over the ears?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

rb5505 said:


> thanks for the suggestion. what would i gain with this one over the ears?


That's my question as well. I was hoping someone who has one would weigh in.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> That's my question as well. I was hoping someone who has one would weigh in.


i'm pretty sure rich suggested the ears, due to it's long mostly positive track record.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rb5505 said:


> thanks rich, i expected limited response on this one. i will try the cable swap and if no go, i'll return the drive and exchange for this one. the drive linked below is the one you suggest, correct?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136514


Yup.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> That's my question as well. I was hoping someone who has one would weigh in.


That must be a new model. Haven't heard of it before. WD just keeps pumping them out. I'd wait for some folks to try them before I'd buy one. Sounds like it might be an upgraded EARS. Just a guess, tho.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rb5505 said:


> i'm pretty sure rich suggested the ears, due to it's long mostly positive track record.


Thing about the EARS is, they wouldn't work with any of the HRs when they were introduced, then D* made some kind of change and they do work now. I bought one when they first came out and I quickly returned it, and I bought another one when folks started posting that they were working and they do work. I have only tried them on the 20-700s, tho. Not all HDDs work on all HRs.

Rich


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Thing about the EARS is, they wouldn't work with any of the HRs when they were introduced, then D* made some kind of change and they do work now. I bought one when they first came out and I quickly returned it, and I bought another one when folks started posting that they were working and they do work. I have only tried them on the 20-700s, tho. Not all HDDs work on all HRs.
> 
> Rich


the new egg return was just processed via their on-line chat. if the cable swap fixes it, i'll cancel the return. if not, it will go back via pre-paid postage. thanks for your replies.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

TT dock and WD EURS works fine on both HR24-100 and HR24-500. I have it working in front of my own eyes.

I did have a problem with the cable that came with the TT dock. The stiff cheap cables can make iffy connections.

Rich's previously posted procedure is worth paying attention to...

1. unplug the HR and the TT

2. plug in the eSATA to eSATA cable between the HR and TT with both power cords unplugged

3. plug in the TT and wait to see the blue power light come on STEADY

4. wait a minute or so and then plug in the HR24-500

There is an on/off switch on the back of the TT

When you plug in the TT, you should then turn the switch on and you should wait to see the blue power light come on steady. Then you wait a bit and plug in the HR24-x00.

All this has been posted and reposted and reposted in threads just below this one.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

subeluvr said:


> TT dock and WD EURS works fine on both HR24-100 and HR24-500. I have it working in front of my own eyes.
> 
> I did have a problem with the cable that came with the TT dock. The stiff cheap cables can make iffy connections.
> 
> ...


good to know if i get either of those dvr's later on. any record of these pieces working with a hr20-700 or hr20-100?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rb5505 said:


> good to know if i get either of those dvr's later on. any record of these pieces working with a hr20-700 or hr20-100?


Mine are all on 20-700s or in them. If I were you, I'd consider swapping that TT docking station for a new one, too. I've never had any problems with them, but the external devices are usually the weakest link in the external setups.

But, as I said in a prior post, I'm all for the "shotgun" approach to troubleshooting. Replace everything you can and hope for the best. Usually works for me. You really should have no problems with the 20-700s and WD HDDs and TT docking stations. At least I have never had any problems with them.

Rich


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

rich584 said:


> ... I'm all for the "shotgun" approach to troubleshooting. Replace everything you can and hope for the best.


All too common an approach and sometimes successful but you learn nothing to help you, or those you post to help, the next time and that''s why we keep repeating these same threads over and over and over again.

Hope P Smith doesn't see this thread


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Zzzzz....


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Mine are all on 20-700s or in them. If I were you, I'd consider swapping that TT docking station for a new one, too. I've never had any problems with them, but the external devices are usually the weakest link in the external setups.
> 
> But, as I said in a prior post, I'm all for the "shotgun" approach to troubleshooting. Replace everything you can and hope for the best. Usually works for me. You really should have no problems with the 20-700s and WD HDDs and TT docking stations. At least I have never had any problems with them.
> 
> Rich


And yet techs take a bunch of crap for doing the "shotgun" approach. :nono2:


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

RobertE said:


> And yet techs take a bunch of crap for doing the "shotgun" approach. :nono2:


Anyone who takes the shotgun approach is not a tech(nician)... they are a repairman (woman) or a DIYer.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

subeluvr said:


> Anyone who takes the shotgun approach is not a tech(nician)... they are a repairman (woman) or a DIYer.


I can't really disagree with that, as long as you agree it is a strict and narrow interpretation. But whether you are a tech or not, the shotgun approach has its merits.

If my goal is to tinker and tinker forever until I get all the knowledge so I can tackle the same sort of problem better next time (and that can be a valid method for a true tech to approach things if doing it for hire or to build his wealth of knowledge) that's just fine. But it takes more time and energy, and that may not fit the particular situation.

And equally fine is having the goal of getting this single problem fixed as easily and quickly as possible, and the shotgun approach is many times how to accomplish that.

I think a true tech knows when to use one approach, when to use the other, and when to use parts of both surgically, and that is all based on how well you size up all of the variables, and on the individual situation at hand. For a true tech to abhor the shotgun approach completely, well that is a tech with one less arrow in the quiver than a tech who knows just when to use that technique.

As a broadcast tech, if we are sitting in black, my goal is to get video back on the air as quickly as possible, meaning there is no time to approach it as a teachable moment and over-analyze what is going on; final analysis is saved for the post-mortem, _well after _we are back on the air.

For an example of a combination of the two approaches, in an emergency situation I may determine that the odds are high for success by checking or rebooting one particular component (everything in TV either is or runs on a computer these days), but I may also reboot or check the validity of other components that may have a lower percentage of being the problem all at the same time I am waiting for the original device to finish rebooting, because combined that increases my odds of quicker success without really being more invasive.

And technicians and repairmen do have a very large common subset; very few technicians are not solving problems and repairing things that are not working properly, even if it is just code, and very few repairmen do not use technical knowhow to repair something. The words are nearly, though not completely, interchangeable.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I can't really disagree with that, as long as you agree it is a strict and narrow interpretation. But whether you are a tech or not, the shotgun approach has its merits.
> 
> If my goal is to tinker and tinker forever until I get all the knowledge so I can tackle the same sort of problem better next time (and that can be a valid method for a true tech to approach things if doing it for hire or to build his wealth of knowledge) that's just fine. But it takes more time and energy, and that may not fit the particular situation.
> 
> ...


We're not talking about a broadcast tech. We're talking about people espousing the less desirable and most costly way to effect a repair on a forum.

The shotgun approach is only applicable if there is a complete set of parts available. A trained monkey can replace part after part till the device works. Therefore the biggest and best shotgun approach is to buy a new device and trash the one that doesn't work.

A technician follows a diagnostic procedure and repairs the device using only the part(s) required for the repair.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm still of the mindset that the EURS and the TT dock or the MX-1 are the 2 best combinations you can currently get. THE EARX models are complete overkill, arent they the new 6GB/s drives? Since at best you will get 3GB/s performance using the current line of HR's, it doesn't make sense to spend the extra money, plus I dn't recall anyone using one yet so its as yet untested. The EARS models do work, but they are not AV rated 24/7 drives..they are just the run of the mill models...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> All too common an approach and sometimes successful but you learn nothing to help you, or those you post to help, the next time and that''s why we keep repeating these same threads over and over and over again.


I know that. I posted my personal views deliberately. I'm not interested in buying and testing HDDs at the moment. I have all I want at this time and I posted what I would do in the TS's situation.

Let me say it again, I'd send the whole setup back and try the one I suggested.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> And yet techs take a bunch of crap for doing the "shotgun" approach. :nono2:


As I've remarked time and again. Can't fault them for doing it that way, if it gets a system up and running properly, they've done their job.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> Anyone who takes the shotgun approach is not a tech(nician)... they are a repairman (woman) or a DIYer.


Your opinion. Not everyone shares that opinion. I do understand why you feel that way and don't disagree with it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I can't really disagree with that, as long as you agree it is a strict and narrow interpretation. But whether you are a tech or not, the shotgun approach has its merits.
> 
> If my goal is to tinker and tinker forever until I get all the knowledge so I can tackle the same sort of problem better next time (and that can be a valid method for a true tech to approach things if doing it for hire or to build his wealth of knowledge) that's just fine. But it takes more time and energy, and that may not fit the particular situation.
> 
> ...


Good post, Tom.

When I was troubleshooting large, complex processes the people responsible for keeping those processes running (and making thousands of dollars an hour) could care less about what I did as long as I got it working as quickly as I could. I didn't have the luxury of sitting down and reading pages of blueprints. I was never criticized for that. And I never lost that troubleshooting job.

What *subeluvr* is talking about is an entirely different thing. He's looking at it from a "training" POV. Ordinarily, I would have suggested doing things one at a time to find the problem, but I think the TS would rather get his HR up and running with the external device functioning correctly as quickly as possible.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

subeluvr said:


> We're not talking about a broadcast tech. We're talking about people espousing the less desirable and most costly way to effect a repair on a forum.


It's not gonna cost the TS any more to do it the way I suggested.



> The shotgun approach is only applicable if there is a complete set of parts available. A trained monkey can replace part after part till the device works. Therefore the biggest and best shotgun approach is to buy a new device and trash the one that doesn't work.


If you had been in the Navy and seen what electronics techs do to troubleshoot in the middle of high pressure situations you wouldn't make that statement.



> A technician follows a diagnostic procedure and repairs the device using only the part(s) required for the repair.


A troubleshooting industrial electrician doesn't if he wants to keep his job. And I had to go thru four years of school and 8,000 hours on the job to be qualified to call myself a "mechanic in the electrical field" as my certification papers say. I understand diagnostic procedures and I never found them very useful.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I'm still of the mindset that the EURS and the TT dock or the MX-1 are the 2 best combinations you can currently get. THE EARX models are complete overkill, arent they the new 6GB/s drives? Since at best you will get 3GB/s performance using the current line of HR's, it doesn't make sense to spend the extra money, plus I dn't recall anyone using one yet so its as yet untested. The EARS models do work, but they are not AV rated 24/7 drives..they are just the run of the mill models...


Yup, just checked the WD site and they are 6Gbs models. Somebody on the forum has one that he's trying, haven't heard anything since his initial posts.

I'm not sure I'd call the EARS "run of the mill" HDDs, they are still Caviar Green HDDs just as the EADS are and I've been running my EADS for years now and *Richierich* has been running his for even longer than I have. Neither of us has had any problems with the EADS as far as I know. I have had problem with the EVDS, which is in the same class as the EURS and other members have had problems with the EURS.

Rich


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Good post, Tom.
> 
> When I was troubleshooting large, complex processes the people responsible for keeping those processes running (and making thousands of dollars an hour) could care less about what I did as long as I got it working as quickly as I could. I didn't have the luxury of sitting down and reading pages of blueprints. I was never criticized for that. And I never lost that troubleshooting job.
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced he has any idea what he is talking about, but I thank him resoundingly for setting me straight on how a technician does what he does. I'm not sure I could have gotten through all of this without having that spelled out to me in a free impromptu lecture, since I've been getting paid to do exactly what he said PLUS being inclusive of unconventional and less strict methods quite successfully, for over 35 years. 

And my example was just that, an example, and nothing more. Whoever thinks that the thing to take away from that is that you have to be a professional engineer to take advantage of various methods just isn't paying any attention at all.

At the sake of being obvious, the post was a response to an unflattering portrayal and a shallow understanding of the work of both technicians and repairmen, and an assertion that both a prescribed literal method as well as a "shotgun" approach are both valid, especially if you are savvy enough to know when to use each, and that neither are something to be elitist about. The message is only a suggestion to strive to be inclusionary, and not to preclude possibilities, to keep an open mind about how to approach problems rather than simply holding the narrow view. And that is advice that anyone at any level should be able to take advantage of. It was not an "F You" to anyone and was not written to be contentious. Quite the contrary. As a wise convicted felon and general reprobate once famously said. "can't we all just get along?"

Certainly I agree that the general poster just wants to get up and running as soon as is possible. Me, too. And how you do that depends on how deep you think you are capable of getting into the process. For many I would just suggest throwing yourself on the mercy of the court and letting DTV replace it, but there are all levels of skill sets on the forum, and many come here to get more expertise. I know I do. For those on the other end of that spectrum, advice is valuable, which is probably mostly why you and I and others provide it. I look for your advice all of the time, specifically because you often know more than I do.

Thank you for being a resource I can always depend on, as well as for the kind words, which help dull the sting from all the haters.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> I'm not convinced he has any idea what he is talking about, but I thank him resoundingly for setting me straight on how a technician does what he does. I'm not sure I could have gotten through all of this without having that spelled out to me in a free impromptu lecture, since I've been getting paid to do exactly what he said PLUS being inclusive of unconventional and less strict methods quite successfully, for over 35 years.
> 
> And my example was just that, an example, and nothing more. Whoever thinks that the thing to take away from that is that you have to be a professional engineer to take advantage of various methods just isn't paying any attention at all.
> 
> ...


This whole thing started because I suggested a complete replacement of his external setup. It was new and easily replaceable. Normally, I'd go to PM with a person having problems and try to get the matter solved that way, I just thought the method I suggested was easier for the TS.

Rich


----------



## am3211 (Mar 23, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Yup, just checked the WD site and they are 6Gbs models. Somebody on the forum has one that he's trying, haven't heard anything since his initial posts.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd call the EARS "run of the mill" HDDs, they are still Caviar Green HDDs just as the EADS are and I've been running my EADS for years now and *Richierich* has been running his for even longer than I have. Neither of us has had any problems with the EADS as far as I know. I have had problem with the EVDS, which is in the same class as the EURS and other members have had problems with the EURS.
> 
> Rich


Rich, I may be the guy you are referring to. I have been using the WD EARS 2TB with a TT on a HR24-500 for a little over three months now with absolutely no issues


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

am3211 said:


> Rich, I may be the guy you are referring to. I have been using the WD EARS 2TB with a TT on a HR24-500 for a little over three months now with absolutely no issues


No, I was referring to the EAR*X* HDD. The EARS transfer speed is 3Gbs, the EARX is 6Gbs. Interesting to see that you have the EARS + TT running well on a 500, tho. Apparently it was the TT + EVDS combo that caused the problems on my 500. Did the same thing with an MX-1 + EVDS. Next time I get a 500, I'll be sure to use the EARS on it.

Rich


----------



## Sam_I_Am (Jul 21, 2011)

rich584 said:


> No, I was referring to the EAR*X* HDD. The EARS transfer speed is 3Gbs, the EARX is 6Gbs. Interesting to see that you have the EARS + TT running well on a 500, tho. Apparently it was the TT + EVDS combo that caused the problems on my 500. Did the same thing with an MX-1 + EVDS. Next time I get a 500, I'll be sure to use the EARS on it.
> 
> Rich


Rich, Could the firmware updates solved the problem you had with your 500?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sam_I_Am said:


> Rich, Could the firmware updates solved the problem you had with your 500?


I have no idea, I put the EVDS in place of the internal drive quite awhile ago.

Haven't tried to put an external on the 500 since then, no point. Could have been resolved.

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I have no idea, I put the EVDS in place of the internal drive quite awhile ago.
> 
> Haven't tried to put an external on the 500 since then, no point. Could have been resolved.
> 
> Rich


I have an EVDS in a TT dock on my HR24-500 and have not had any problems lately. Initially I did have a problem where the external drive wasn't recognized on reboot without powering everything down but that seems to have been solved in the newest NR that is out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I have an EVDS in a TT dock on my HR24-500 and have not had any problems lately. Initially I did have a problem where the external drive wasn't recognized on reboot without powering everything down but that seems to have been solved in the newest NR that is out.


I put the EVDS internally long before that, so I can't comment. I will give it a try the next time I get a 500. I had problems with four (I think) 500s that were exactly the same on each one. I just gave up and stuck the HDD inside. I do own that 500 and it's been working perfectly ever since. I did try different EVDS drives, an MX-1 and different TTs, all with the same results. There comes a time when you just have to give up and try something else.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rich584 said:


> I put the EVDS internally long before that, so I can't comment. I will give it a try the next time I get a 500. I had problems with four (I think) 500s that were exactly the same on each one. I just gave up and stuck the HDD inside. I do own that 500 and it's been working perfectly ever since. I did try different EVDS drives, an MX-1 and different TTs, all with the same results. There comes a time when you just have to give up and try something else.
> 
> Rich


It would take a few more minutes (for your next round of using eSATA with your 500s), connect bare drive by eSATA-SATA [I-L] cable to DVR, and use some other power supply for the drive if you cannot do that with existing MX-1/TT dock.
It will tell you and to us - internal controller is the 'devil'... or not.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

rb5505 said:


> i just got the drive and dock linked below.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136783
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153071
> ...


i wanted to replace one part at a time to maybe find the cause. i replaced the dock about a week ago. since then it hasn't went to black. but, there was no pattern to when/if the black out's would happen, so i'm not totally convinced it's fixed yet. things tend to come back when i get too confident. normally though, by now it would have happened more then once based on the original incidents.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rb5505 said:


> i wanted to replace one part at a time to maybe find the cause. i replaced the dock about a week ago. since then it hasn't went to black. but, there was no pattern to when/if the black out's would happen, so i'm not totally convinced it's fixed yet. things tend to come back when i get too confident. normally though, by now it would have happened more then once based on the original incidents.


"Looks" like you found the problem. Yeah, I'd remain pessimistic for a while, but I'm overly pessimistic anyway. I can't remember when I got a bad HDD, been a long time. Last time I returned one, aside from the early EARS experiment, was an EVDS that was noisy, but it worked. I've been plagued by noisy HDDs that worked, but just made too much noise to deal with.

Hope you've solved the problem.

Rich


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

rb5505 said:


> i'm not totally convinced it's fixed yet. things tend to come back when i get too confident. normally though, by now it would have happened more then once based on the original incidents.


i knew it, i knew it, i knew it. first time turning it on after the update above and after viewing some of the ota shows and then going to a non-ota show, it goes to black. i checked a dozen other non-ota shows and like it did in the past, all were black w/o audio. a restart did fix it, like before. now i've replaced the esata cable with what appears to be the identical cable. to me this is even less likely to be the issue then the dock. i'm holding out on replacing the hd since it's got tons of stuff i'd like to keep. i'm running out of exchange time with newegg for the hd!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try direct connection between the drive and DVR - eSATA to SATA cable and some [5VDC+12VDC] power supply, the you/we will know if it the enclosure's controller is culprit


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rb5505 said:


> i knew it, i knew it, i knew it. first time turning it on after the update above and after viewing some of the ota shows and then going to a non-ota show, it goes to black. i checked a dozen other non-ota shows and like it did in the past, all were black w/o audio. a restart did fix it, like before. now i've replaced the esata cable with what appears to be the identical cable. to me this is even less likely to be the issue then the dock. i'm holding out on replacing the hd since it's got tons of stuff i'd like to keep. i'm running out of exchange time with newegg for the hd!


You might try a SIIG eSATA to eSATA wire. If that doesn't work, I'd be looking at the HDD or the HR.

Rich


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

rich584 said:


> You might try a SIIG eSATA to eSATA wire. If that doesn't work, I'd be looking at the HDD or the HR.
> 
> Rich


this is the cable i replaced it with. it looked the same as the one that i was using.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BRQU0Q


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> try direct connection between the drive and DVR - eSATA to SATA cable and some [5VDC+12VDC] power supply, the you/we will know if it the enclosure's controller is culprit


this cable? 
http://www.amazon.com/Unknown-SATA-...M5IA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1316018905&sr=8-3

which of these and how/where does the power end attach to the hd? 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...C+power+supply&url=search-alias=aps&x=12&y=23


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cable is right, but PSU is not - you'll need this one with additional Molex to SATA cable
http://www.amazon.com/110v-4pin-mol...G6SC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316022577&sr=8-1

or (cheaper !) whole set:
http://www.amazon.com/Drive-Adapter-Converter-Optical-External/dp/B001OORMVQ/ref=pd_cp_e_2. You'll not need USB-SATA controller for now, perhaps later when you will want to copy/test SATA disks on your PC ...

[Not that long time ago, WD SATA drives had two power connectors: MOLEX and SATA - for those first PSU will works without additional cable, but now (reducing cost) those drives has only SATA type of power connector, hence need additional piece].


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

fyi, the $99 av hd drive is now down to $79 as of today, 4 pm cdt.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042AG9V8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

and here....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136783


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

rb5505 said:


> fyi, the $99 av hd drive is now down to $79 as of today, 4 pm cdt.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0042AG9V8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> ...


Thanks rb5505! I ordered a WD20EURS from amazon.com along with an SATA to eSATA cable and a USB drive adapter for the power supply. No dock for me! (P Smith should love that)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

David Ortiz said:


> Thanks rb5505! I ordered a WD20EURS from amazon.com along with an SATA to eSATA cable and a USB drive adapter for the power supply. No dock for me! (P Smith should love that)


I'm waiting for you post confirming the point of useless internal chip inside of all the mass-production enclosures.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I'm waiting for you post confirming the point of useless internal chip inside of all the mass-production enclosures.


It's attached to an HR24-200 and working great so far.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK. Now the holding breath time - will wait for a few days ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> Thanks rb5505! I ordered a WD20EURS from amazon.com along with an SATA to eSATA cable and a USB drive adapter for the power supply. No dock for me! (P Smith should love that)


Could you give us a link to that USB adapter?

Links are always appreciated.

Rich


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OORMVQ

To be honest, the power supply that came with the USB adapter seems cheaply made. I tested it on another drive for a while to make sure it was going to work correctly before connecting it to my WD20EURS. If I could find a good quality power supply with an SATA power connection (instead of the molex to SATA pigtail) I'd feel better.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IE5XIC

I also wish StarTech made a 3 FT. SATA to eSATA cable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OORMVQ
> 
> To be honest, the power supply that came with the USB adapter seems cheaply made. I tested it on another drive for a while to make sure it was going to work correctly before connecting it to my WD20EURS. If I could find a good quality power supply with an SATA power connection (instead of the molex to SATA pigtail) I'd feel better.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the link. Surprisingly inexpensive.

Rich


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

themaltake dock now down to $18.99 at amazon (no rebate)....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001A4HAFS/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

rb5505 said:


> themaltake dock now down to $18.99 at amazon (no rebate)....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001A4HAFS/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Actually, it looks like there is a $15 rebate: https://thermaltakeusa.4myrebate.com/?oc=TRM-10281


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

David Ortiz said:


> Actually, it looks like there is a $15 rebate: https://thermaltakeusa.4myrebate.com/?oc=TRM-10281


i don't see this rebate listed on the amazon page. i only found the last two rebates that have since expired. looks like you can order it and then get the rebate though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, total cost will be $4 ... I like it !


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Are all you bargain hunters actually READING the rebate?

Here it is... http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-BlacX-eSATA-Docking-Station/dp/rebates/B001A4HAFS/ref=dp_mir_recent?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics

Click on _REBATE FORMS FOR RECENT PURCHASES_ below the price and look at the *ORDER BY* dates... 8/28/11 and 9/12/11

And *today's* date is *9/21/11* so the rebate window has closed.

$18.99 with FREE shipping is a smokin' deal.

And on another note... I have a WD10EURS in a TT dock using a Monoprice eSATA cable still working perfectly on an HR24-500


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

subeluvr said:


> Are all you bargain hunters actually READING the rebate?
> 
> Here it is... http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-BlacX-eSATA-Docking-Station/dp/rebates/B001A4HAFS/ref=dp_mir_recent?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=electronics
> 
> ...


Perhaps you didn't click on the link I provided which is a current rebate for the same product. rb5505 provided the correct link for the dock at amazon.com.

I believe that the rebate is only good for product actually sold by amazon.com, not third-party sellers on amazon.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> Perhaps you didn't click on the link I provided which is a current rebate for the same product. rb5505 provided the correct link for the dock at amazon.com.
> 
> I believe that the rebate is only good for product actually sold by amazon.com, not third-party sellers on amazon.


A newer rebate than Amazon has on their site... I stand corrected and an even better deal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

On Friday someone will get it and will test it !


----------



## Sam_I_Am (Jul 21, 2011)

P Smith said:


> On Friday someone will get it and will test it !


Well I ordered one from Amazon w/free standard shipping, but the delivery estimate is 9/29. That's OK with the rebate I got a new dock coming for $3.99 and I need one for my Mac Mini. If the MX-1/WD15EVDS hooked up to my HR24-200 gives me trouble I'll swap them. I got a spare WD15EVDS at Fry's, on sale, a couple of weeks ago.

Thanks to the posters for both links.


----------



## rb5505 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sam_I_Am said:


> Well I ordered one from Amazon w/free standard shipping, but the delivery estimate is 9/29.


all of the amazon i've ordered lately has showed that same 7-8 day window for free shipping, but it came in 4 or 5 days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I got my one hour ago - testing with USB on PC now.
The box's controller have a name: "Initio INIC-1610P", VID_13FD&PID_1E40, it's require a current of 2 mA from USB port.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> It's attached to an HR24-200 and working great so far.





P Smith said:


> OK. Now the holding breath time - will wait for a few days ...


Still no issues. I'm loving the extra space.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see. How cool/warm/hot the drive ? What temp you see in DVR's menu ?


----------



## no_to_co (Dec 31, 2006)

I also have the WD20EURS. It works fine in the Antec MX-1 case. The fan on the enclosure started making noise so I got the Rosewill RX-358 V2 case and no matter what I try, my HR24-500 won't recognize the drive. I ordered another MX-1 to replace the disappointing RX-358 (although I will keep it for my PC use as there were no issues when I connected it to my PC.)

On an interesting side note, Amazon has halted selling the WD20EURS due to: 
"Item Under Review

While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)

We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible."

So, that worries me a little.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

no_to_co said:


> I also have the WD20EURS. It works fine in the Antec MX-1 case. The fan on the enclosure started making noise so I got the Rosewill RX-358 V2 case and no matter what I try, my HR24-500 won't recognize the drive. I ordered another MX-1 to replace the disappointing RX-358 (although I will keep it for my PC use as there were no issues when I connected it to my PC.)
> 
> On an interesting side note, Amazon has halted selling the WD20EURS due to:
> "Item Under Review
> ...


I'm not really surprised about that. Too many posts about folks having problems with them.

The 500s still seem pretty finicky about what external devices or HDDs you stick on them. I would have bet money on the Rosewill enclosure working on any HR. And still would, with the exception of the 500s.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see David Ortiz fix the issue between WD20EURS and HR24-200 ... I'm bet for the WD20EURS -500 will works perfect in same setup!


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Two WD10EURS in TT docks using Monoprice eSATA cables are working perfectly on both an HR24-100 and an HR24-500... still.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I see David Ortiz fix the issue between WD20EURS and HR24-200 ... I'm bet for the WD20EURS -500 will works perfect in same setup!


And you're so proud of him.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yep. Because my mantra for many years here found its perfect incarnation.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Yep. Because my mantra for many years here found its perfect incarnation.


Always good to reach a goal in life.

Rich


----------

